# Vlora-Albania



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a great place and i have never even heard of it before. The first photo is beautifull.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

From above










The sea port


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Municipality of Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pictures:



RolexAL said:


>


Your city of Vlora is a very beautiful coastal city. I confess I have never heard about Vlora. Now I know it's a nice city!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Vlora is the third largest town of Albania and the second bigest port in our country.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Sazan" island


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Vlora is the one of the most tourist attractions of Albania.


----------

